# اخطات اليك



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2008)

اخطات اليك 



فكري مشوش...و قلبي مضطرب..تعيق امواج اندفاعي سدود عالية من الاخطاء..
يا الله....اول مرة في سني الـ .... اشعر بالندم...و اشعر انني اخطأت....
حقا انا اخطأت...
لأنني اليك اخطأت و الشر قدامك صنعت...
يا الهي...
سامحني ..و لا تذكر لي هذه الخطية..و لا تسمح لي بعد اللحظة بحدوثها....
ارجوك يا الله ارجوك..
لماذا فعلت انا هذا????
..........
أي غلط اقترفت يا ابنة الملكوت?????
و كيف لك ان تخذلي الاب الذي سامحك بابنه الحبيب هكذا????
وبخني أيها الروح القدس ...وبخني و عاقبني...فأنا استحق العقاب...
كيف لعيناي اليوم ان تنظرا بثقة لعينيك????
و كيف لقلبي ان يجثو اليوم في معبد حبك...و هو يحترق ندما عن الخطية????
..........
سامحني يا رب سامحني...
فأنا اخطأت و الشر قدامك صنعت...
......
اتي اليك يا يسوعي خاشعة القلب..اشكو اليك ضعفي..و اشكي خوفي و ترددي...
اتيك و انا اعلم انك اب حنان و كثير الرأفة..
اتيك ساجدة القلب واثقة بحبك الابدي الازلي...
...........صلاتي اليوم اليك
ان اعود اليك طاهرة من اي خطية...
من اي فعل او كلمة او تصرف يسئ لعلاقتي بك....
............
اصلي....
ان اعود فأصلي 
(ارجعي يا نفسي الى راحتك فان الرب قد احسن اليك....لانك انفذت نفسي من الموت..و عيني من الدمعة...و رجلي من الزلق*)

امين​


----------



## totty (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اخطات اليك*



> اتي اليك يا يسوعي خاشعة القلب..اشكو اليك ضعفي..و اشكي خوفي و ترددي...
> اتيك و انا اعلم انك اب حنان و كثير الرأفة..
> اتيك ساجدة القلب واثقة بحبك الابدي الازلي...
> ...........صلاتي اليوم اليك
> ...




_أمـــــــــــــين

صلاه رائعه

ميرسى يا كاندى_​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 يوليو 2008)

> سامحني يا رب سامحني...
> فأنا اخطأت و الشر قدامك صنعت...


امين

شكرا​


----------



## happy angel (4 يوليو 2008)

صلاة رائعة جدا ياكاندى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## احلى ديانة (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اخطات اليك*

صلاة جميلة جدا يا كاندى


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اخطات اليك*



totty قال:


> _أمـــــــــــــين
> 
> صلاه رائعه
> 
> ميرسى يا كاندى_​



ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اخطات اليك*



bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> شكرا​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اخطات اليك*



happy angel قال:


> صلاة رائعة جدا ياكاندى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اخطات اليك*



احلى ديانة قال:


> صلاة جميلة جدا يا كاندى
> 
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير




ميرسى لزوقك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (10 يوليو 2008)

صلاة حلوة


----------



## رانيا ابراهيم65 (17 يوليو 2008)

يالله مااروع الكلمات بتعرفي كاندي لما بيقرئها الانسان بيشعر كانها فعلا كلمات تغسل معها الاضطراب
لان كل كلمة تعبر عن نفس الانسان بعمق
الحقيقة عجبتني كتير الكلمات
شكرا الك  كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اخطات اليك*



مسيحي و أفتخر قال:


> صلاة حلوة



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اخطات اليك*



رانيا ابراهيم65 قال:


> يالله مااروع الكلمات بتعرفي كاندي لما بيقرئها الانسان بيشعر كانها فعلا كلمات تغسل معها الاضطراب
> لان كل كلمة تعبر عن نفس الانسان بعمق
> الحقيقة عجبتني كتير الكلمات
> شكرا الك  كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر



شكرااااااااااااااا يا حبيبتى 

على التعليق الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الخضر (27 يوليو 2008)

أمـــــــــــــين

صلاه رائعه


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اخطات اليك*



الخضر قال:


> أمـــــــــــــين
> 
> صلاه رائعه



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------

